# Nvidia MX 2 - no video acceleration



## betacheer (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello, everybody. 

As a beginning user of BSD, I have installed it on my computer, which is quite older, but it can play 720p videos without stuttering. I have installed it on my desktop, with oldest nvidia graphics drivers because newer do not support my card. But I was suprised how my system was sluggish. With top I have discovered that graphics is rendered by processor. I tried uncommenting lines in my xorg.conf, I tried *nv* and *Nouveau* drivers, but acceleration is not working.

Does anybody know a solution to this?

(Sorry for bad English, I am from Slovakia.)


----------



## SirDice (Apr 13, 2011)

If you want accelerated graphics with an NVidia card you will have to install one of the binary NVidia drivers.

Nouveau might work but I've never used it.


----------



## betacheer (Apr 13, 2011)

I have tried nouveau but without success. And what do you mean with "binary" drivers?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 13, 2011)

The ones in the ports tree, which install binary drivers from nvidia.com.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 14, 2011)

Yes, I meant x11/nvidia-driver and it's various versions.


----------



## xibo (Apr 16, 2011)

You will in fact need x11/nvidia-driver-96, since newer versions don't work with the geforce-2 any more, and to replace your driver line of xorg.conf to use "nvidia".


----------

